
Five years wasn't bad, right? - MikusR
https://buildfeed.net/
======
MikusR
Microsoft forced a shutdown of a service that posted user submitted build
strings of Windows (the evil one probably being this one: 10.0.18313.1004
(rs_shell_devices_foldables.190111-1800)).

